# AT&T Long Lines Bunker in Cheshire CT



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I love the history of the AT&T Long Lines hardened facilities and would love to own one. I thought others may be bored and like a look at how one underground location was built.

ATT Cheshire underground facility.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What is it today, a museum?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

James m said:


> What is it today, a museum?


I am not sure. I know a few such facilities have been turned into museums, but most sold to the public in the late 90's and early 2000's. Some were bought for server farms, some for homes and some for bunkers. Some of these facilities operated up until then. Most such places were on the east and west coast and then a nationwide string of them through the middle of American, such as through Missouri, Nebraska, etc....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty harmless looking pic of the entrance to one such location.









Above and under ground hardened facility.









Above ground sight. These could still handle a direct nuke hit within a 5 mile radius from the sight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are probably all abandoned and need a lot of work, and can be had for a few dollars. I would guess that they are either owned by the original company or something public like for taxes.

December 31 is the last day to apply for a Verizon Sprint lawsuit about overcharging. It had to do with third party billing and was a few hundred million. I have Verizon but I was never third party charged. This reminded me of that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

James m said:


> They are probably all abandoned and need a lot of work, and can be had for a few dollars. I would guess that they are either owned by the original company or something public like for taxes.
> 
> December 31 is the last day to apply for a Verizon Sprint lawsuit about overcharging. It had to do with third party billing and was a few hundred million. I have Verizon but I was never third party charged. This reminded me of that.


A mixed bag of condition when it comes to the facilities. Some in great shape and some not. The interesting thing is that anyone that paid for telephone service through Bell Telephone and AT&T up until fiberoptics, paid for all of these govt locations. The primary mission was to ensure a coast to coast means of communication during a nuclear conflict and civilian telephone service was secondary.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those seemingly domestic buildings could hold other things.

Three miles from where I live was a traditional cape style home, NOT!

It was a missile launch facility, contained a Nike Hercules AA missile.

It was part of a defensive ring around the Boston military district.

From what I understand there were two more nuclear reloads for the launcher.

I have crawled through the costal artillery bunkers along the coast, and the big CD bunker in Framingham, which is still operational.

I was allowed to remove all the comm equipment from it due to the upgrading.

The engineering is fascinating, I am always awed by what they came up with for defense.

For years I had direct access to the AUTOVON system from my home.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Those seemingly domestic buildings could hold other things.
> 
> Three miles from where I live was a traditional cape style home, NOT!
> 
> ...


Yeah there were/are a lot of the Nike sights as well at Atlas sights.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember reading a copy of the original TCP/IP protocol. It was from the dod or DARPA. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_protocol_suite


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

some of the old NIKE command bunker sites are still active - the USAF keeps them low key and you'd never know they exist .... the command bunker for the old NIKE defense system, south of Chicago, now sits along one of the main interstates .... some older locals know about the bunker and you'd see a USAF maintenance team in the area on occasion ....

on 9/11 it was activated for low radar coverage of the south approach to the city - operated about a week until a portable radar unit was set up ....


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I know of one someone bought one for pennies on the dollar and turned it into a document / digital archive location.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I still want one of these.


----------

